# استفسار عن طلاء المعادن بالفرن



## ضياء الحق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شاعت مؤخرا العديد من التقنيات الجديدة في الصناعة و منها طلاء المعادن بالافرن الحرارية ، أرجو ممن يملك المعرفة او الخبرة ان يزودنا بها حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## نمنوم (1 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

انا محمود محمد مهندس ميكانيكا 
وكنت عاوز اتعرف على نظريه عمل دهان الفرن حتى اتمكن من عمل واحده مثلها او مشابهه لها على قدر المستطاع 
فهل هناك من يستطيع مساعدتى 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال مراد (21 يونيو 2010)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ارحو من سيادتكم توضيح طلاء المعادن حتى اسطيع عمل ورشة صغيرة


----------



## فتوح (22 يونيو 2010)

يوجد الدهان بالبودرة الالكتروستاتيك
electrostatic powder coating
وملخصه عبارة عن سير يتم تحميله بالمشغولات ويدخل على نفق - أو احواض للمعالجة - من ازالة صدأ وازالة الشحوم والزيوت واضافة طبقة الفسفتة ثم يدخل على مجفف وبعدها الى كابينة الدهان حيث يتم رش البودرة التي تلتصق بالمشغولة عن طريق الشحنات الكهربائية وبعدها يدخل الى فرن الصهر وفيها تنصهر البودرة وتلتصق بالمشغولة ثم يخرج حيث يبرد ويغلف


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (22 يونيو 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------

